# $50K Rally quattro Build on Ebay. Worth it?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We found one very interesting Audi ur quattro on Ebay, though we're trying to determine if it's worth the asking price. What you see here is what looks like one very clean ur quattro chassis, albeit for the mere asking price of $50,000 US. Is it worth the price? You be the judge.

Here's what we can tell about the car. First, it's a 1980 - first year of production for the venerable ur quattro and 2-3 full years prior to production of US-spec cars that began in 1983. Likely it's an import, though that's no real matter given that anything older than 25 years boasts a very simple and easy import process compared to newer cars.

It looks as if the car is someone's rally project build and, in addition to what looks like brand new paint, the car boasts a fair degree of additional parts. These are listed as Sport quattro control arms, Sport quattro front aluminum strengthening bars, Sport quattro wishbone bolts, FIA homologation roll cage, Bilstein shocks, Eibach springs, KKK 26 turbo, "stock 10V" (engine presumably), "Rebuilt for short shifting" (transmission presumably).

The car appears to be located in Chicago, IL and is listed by FX Design Cars but there's surprisingly little detail beyond that. Even without the detail and even given the price, we're still intrigued. You may be too, and here's the Ebay Listing link just in case you are. Thanks to Paul G. for the tip.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Coup...m=321067385016&forcev4exp=true#ht_1560wt_1192


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow. I'd love to see that in person.

I would not say it's worth $50k though.

Even if you took a regular UrQ at the premium price of $20k you could likely duplicate this for a lot less than an additional $30k


----------

